# Best Broadhead for a 50Lb draw



## kdavey

I am new to bow hunting, and bowhunting in general, and am looking for a good broadhead. I was leaning toward a Magnus Buzzcut 4 blade 125 grain. does anyone have an experience with these with a 50# bow? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Scoutll

A couple of years ago I was dealing shoulder injury and was forced to shoot light poundage and had great results from RazorTricks. They fly great and the blades are scary sharp. I have had good results with several of the Magnus heads as well, but they are a touch more finicky than the RazorTricks on getting just the right set up.


----------



## jokker1978

125 grains might be a bit heavy . i am shooting 55 pounds and i use the 100 grain muzzy MX-4 and the 100 grain cross fire.


----------



## sawtoothscream

buzzcuts penetrate like crazy. there really sharp and fly perfect as well. i used them last year (2 blade) bow set at 59# with a 360 ish gr arrow going about 275-280 fps and it blew through my deer like nothing. even blew through the lower leg on exit.

ever watch spirt of the wild? his wifes bow is like 40# or something like that and she penetrates through kudo with the buzzcuts (usually arrow stick out other side).

perfect choice for lower DW bows. slick trick razors are nice as well. i just get some and there nice heads.. very sharp but my buzzcuts fly a little better IMO


----------



## busdriver51

I shoot 50lbs. I use 85 grain Thunderhead Broadheads with Easton Axis N-Fused 500 spine arrows 27 in. long total weight is about 350 grains. They shoot great, with decent speed and KE.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*cut on impact*

I say any of the cut on impact heads,,,,non-broadhead type. 

Ted Nuge shoots about the same weight and gets good results with the Magnus and buzzcuts. Old school Zwickeys work too. the key i believe is to make them SHARP with a jewlers fine file...


----------



## Hoghound

125's are a bit heavy. Personally I would go with 100gr. Stinger (Thin skin) or Buzzcut (Hogs) in either the 2 or 4 blade. 

Last season my wife took her very first animal with Archery equipment, a real nice doe. I let her shoot my st axis arrows (small diameter) which are 27" vs her 26" draw Maxima 250's, screwed a 100 gr Stinger 4 blade on and told her to get-r-done. Arrow entered between base of neck and shoulder and continued out the other side behind shoulder. She is shooting a Bowtech Equilizer @ 42lbs.

Another great choice would be using Slick Trick (Razor Trick). You cannot hear the arrow hit a hog, it just blows right on thru. Only problem with these are that when you shoot a hog they sometimes roll the edge over. That's why we use the 100gr. 4 blade Buzzcut. Not trying to sound like I'm promoting one over the other, just letting you know about what we have found from actually been there done that.


----------



## MEsquivel

2 blade & 100 gr. are deadly with low poundage bows.
My brother shoots 43lbs. and he gets pass thru's most of the time.


----------



## girlbowhunt247

Magnus Stinger, try it and you will see how straight it flies at 50#


----------



## archeryman2009

You will have great results with a Slick Trick 100gr. Awesome penitration and easy tuning.


----------



## no alibi

You can go with an arrow as light as 250 grains and have super speed from a 50lb bow.I like the 100 grain muzzys or crimson broadheads that fly very well and razor sharp.also a heavier grain arrow will have more penatration than a lighter one.


----------



## Nitroboy

Disregard all the people saying 125gr is too heavy, Most people freak out about 6-8 fps, It will do you more good to go with a 2 blade 125gr BH than a 100gr, That extra weight FOC will give you alot more penetration via momentum, especially if you hit bone, You may drop a few lbs of KE but KE isn't the cure all for penetration, momentum is, a 2-blade Stinger buzzcut at 125gr will do great at 50lbs, As long as the bow/arrow/BH set-up it tuned properly. My wife shoots the Magnus Stinger and they penetrate very very well at 48lbs and 26" DL


----------



## konrad

Nitroboy said:


> Disregard all the people saying 125gr is too heavy, Most people freak out about 6-8 fps, It will do you more good to go with a 2 blade 125gr BH than a 100gr, That extra weight FOC will give you alot more penetration via momentum, especially if you hit bone, You may drop a few lbs of KE but KE isn't the cure all for penetration, momentum is, a 2-blade Stinger buzzcut at 125gr will do great at 50lbs, As long as the bow/arrow/BH set-up it tuned properly. My wife shoots the Magnus Stinger and they penetrate very very well at 48lbs and 26" DL


Excellent post!
I would only suggest the use of the smooth, 2 edged Stinger.
Dirt cheap and lifetime warranty.
Deadly accurate and penetrate like a, a , a, well you know.


----------



## bambieslayer

shooting the stingers myself this year because thats what my son's need and they gotta be just like dad  these things fly great at 308 fps out of my ally no tuning issues for me at all the boys are in need of this head due to limited energy jd has a powertec 26" 50# billy is 19" @ 35# diamond edge with the stingers I feel confident thet they can make clean kills

can't wait for october in pa :shade:


----------



## Buckin07

I would shoot the lightest arrow possible and then grain it out to equal atleast 200 grains. if the arrow weighs over 115 then i would shoot 85 grain broadheads. but the best broadhead i have seen with the kids is the slick trick and the grim reaper but i might use a fixed blade.


----------



## Diamond_Archer

Nitroboy said:


> Disregard all the people saying 125gr is too heavy, Most people freak out about 6-8 fps, It will do you more good to go with a 2 blade 125gr BH than a 100gr, That extra weight FOC will give you alot more penetration via momentum, especially if you hit bone, You may drop a few lbs of KE but KE isn't the cure all for penetration, momentum is, a 2-blade Stinger buzzcut at 125gr will do great at 50lbs, As long as the bow/arrow/BH set-up it tuned properly. My wife shoots the Magnus Stinger and they penetrate very very well at 48lbs and 26" DL


I agree with you 100%. I was shooting 100 grain stingers last year and the arrow weighed 445 grains shooting at 48 pounds. It wasn't the fastest set up but the arrows penetrated stuff like crazy. I took the shoulder bone off of a doe I shot and placed it in front of my block target. I was shooting at all different parts of the shoulder bone and the arrow was through the bone and into the block and only about 6" of arrow were not in the target. I think that is pretty good penetration and the block target was almost brand new.


----------



## konrad

The proof in this case is not in the pudding but in the penetration and accuracy. 

If the truth be known, the Stinger would serve 99% of all bowhunters very well regardless of arrow velocity.

Folks are always looking for the “Latest and Greatest” thing when in reality there are some things already tried and true.
People have been experimenting with fixed blade hunting points for a few years and the successful ones all share distinct similarities i.e. gradually angled edge, stout construction, hard blade material, sharp edges and an ability to maintain an edge without bending.

The Magnus Stinger holds an enviable place amongst broadhead manufacturers because it has all of the above qualities and is relatively inexpensive.

Its only problem is a lack of “sex appeal” since it is not the “Latest and Greatest”.


----------



## bowtech2006

Scoutll said:


> A couple of years ago I was dealing shoulder injury and was forced to shoot light poundage and had great results from RazorTricks. They fly great and the blades are scary sharp. I have had good results with several of the Magnus heads as well, but they are a touch more finicky than the RazorTricks on getting just the right set up.


plus 1


----------



## meatmissile

konrad said:


> The proof in this case is not in the pudding but in the penetration and accuracy.
> 
> If the truth be known, the Stinger would serve 99% of all bowhunters very well regardless of arrow velocity.
> 
> Folks are always looking for the “Latest and Greatest” thing when in reality there are some things already tried and true.
> People have been experimenting with fixed blade hunting points for a few years and the successful ones all share distinct similarities i.e. gradually angled edge, stout construction, hard blade material, sharp edges and an ability to maintain an edge without bending.
> 
> The Magnus Stinger holds an enviable place amongst broadhead manufacturers because it has all of the above qualities and is relatively inexpensive.
> 
> Its only problem is a lack of “sex appeal” since it is not the “Latest and Greatest”.


I think they are pretty damn sexy with blood all over them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konrad

Meatmissle: "Point" well made!


----------



## preyingmathis

I never could understand why everyone says 125gn is too heavy.. How can anyone get anywhere near a good F.O.C. with 100gn? I shoot 125gn and my arrows have 11.50% F.O.C. which is pretty good and my arrows fly great but if i switch to 100gn my F.O.C. goes way down 7.5%ish and my accuracy goes down esp past 30yrds with a fart worth of wind.. Not very good at all. I use Fusion vanes with no wrap which are lighter than blazers and most guys shoot blazers with a wrap and 100gn points lol I just don't get it. I shoot Ramcats 125gn and love them. I will never shoot anything else. I shoot 70lb bow but my wife shoots 40lb with the same broadheads. Her arrows are shorter and with 125gn her F.O.C. is around 14% and her arrows fly like darts and hit like a truck. Complete pass throughs and major blood trails on 2 deer now with her setup. Keep in mind for those that don't know if you go heavy on the heads you may need a stiffer spine arrow.


----------



## wacker stacker

My wife shots steelheads on a 27" Easton ion 600 at around 40 pounds and has had pass through on both the fawns she has killed. I think those would work well jand I am considering shooting 54 to 55 pounds with them this year.


----------

